# [Q] Mt65xx Android Phone Driver



## patchin (Jul 12, 2011)

Plugged in my android and put unto debug mode and my windows XP cannot find the device driver for MT65XX. 
I tried many places in the internet and still cannot find the device drivers for MT65XX. Seniors...please HELP!.....


----------



## zjerunk (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm looking all over the internet myself for the same thing. Wish I could help. Also, I've tried a million ways to load the Windows USB driver for Android on my Acer Aspire One D260 netbook with no luck at all.

I'm guessing you have a Chinese Android 2.2 phone....like me. Perhaps the HTC Magic look-alike?


----------



## numer (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/get/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html

 not to late.


----------



## playincard (Oct 21, 2011)

I was getting unknown 'MT65xx Android Phone' in Windows Device Manager. The drivers posted by @numer worked for me. Many thanks


----------



## maccutto (Nov 19, 2011)

*cant install the usb drivers*

i got vista sp2 and i cant installed the drivers not even the one who post numer need help please


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2012)

4shared link worked like a charm on a chinese A1200 (MTK6573 CPU) !

Thanks numer ! 5USD Donation sent.


----------



## Ibot (Jan 11, 2012)

Woaah! 

Thanx thanx! Needed this a lot!  U rule!


----------



## Rescator (Jan 20, 2012)

I 'm a french newbee i've download the archive but how must we do installation for this driver on W$ XP ?
Your welkome


----------



## jomarx (Jan 26, 2012)

*IT worked~!*

Thanks! it worked for my Cherry Mobile Candy Chat. It made rooting possible


----------



## mrluisito5 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Any room for this cellphone*

Hi i want to know if there a upgrade for this cellphone to android 2.3


----------



## sinister29 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Help me ROOT my Cherry Mobile Candy Chat...*



jomarx said:


> Thanks! it worked for my Cherry Mobile Candy Chat. It made rooting possible

Click to collapse



Sir can you teach me how to root my Cherry Mobile Candy Chat... It's now running super slow. Also when rooted can i get rid of the Angry Birds and Espier File Manager. Thank in advance for your help


----------



## mastermind1024 (Mar 31, 2012)

Rescator said:


> I 'm a french newbee i've download the archive but how must we do installation for this driver on W$ XP ?
> Your welkome

Click to collapse



Go to Device Manager, Right click on your device and Update Driver.
Choose the option to browse the drivers from specific location n use the location where u extracted the archive.


----------



## C4nnon fodd3r (Apr 8, 2012)

make sure you untick sub-folders on the location so usb-drivers folder is highlighted dont go further into that directory...It then worked for me on Isus Speed


----------



## sparkyuiop (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is another link if you don't want to sign up for that iLivid crap on your computer!
http://rghost.net/36458781


----------



## costasx (Apr 18, 2012)

Worked for me too!!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## rovar (Apr 20, 2012)

*Android SDK*

The google usb drivers seem to work with MTK phones too, at least they did with mine, you need to download the android sdk to download them however.


----------



## thihaz (May 23, 2012)

rovar said:


> The google usb drivers seem to work with MTK phones too, at least they did with mine, you need to download the android sdk to download them however.

Click to collapse



yeah i am about to post this


----------



## samuellemuel (Jul 6, 2012)

sinister29 said:


> Sir can you teach me how to root my Cherry Mobile Candy Chat... It's now running super slow. Also when rooted can i get rid of the Angry Birds and Espier File Manager. Thank in advance for your help

Click to collapse



download Z4 root on your device (Cherry Mobile Candy) from the Android Market, then install it..after installing, just click "root device"..then your good to go..it will take just a few minutes to root your CM Candy. I hope that would help.


----------



## numer (Jul 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> 4shared link worked like a charm on a chinese A1200 (MTK6573 CPU) !
> 
> Thanks numer ! 5USD Donation sent.

Click to collapse



OH!!! Thanks i can't remeber i had paypal


----------



## fridayda13 (Jul 30, 2012)

*How do I install this?*

I don't know how to install this. I tried many ways, but none seems to work.

When I try to install, I get "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware",
although I point to the .inf file that was in the archive.

Can you add specific instructions?


----------



## patchin (Jul 12, 2011)

Plugged in my android and put unto debug mode and my windows XP cannot find the device driver for MT65XX. 
I tried many places in the internet and still cannot find the device drivers for MT65XX. Seniors...please HELP!.....


----------



## Brasilboy2000 (Sep 5, 2012)

*worked for me*

This worked for me thanks.  it is a little hard to installed on Win7 but once i did it it worked right away with adb.exe.  I have the Haipai i9220


----------



## max414 (Oct 14, 2012)

worked for me thanks

used this for Qmobile a8 and works like a charm

cheers @numer


----------



## whiteshadow1606 (Nov 3, 2012)

sparkyuiop said:


> Here is another link if you don't want to sign up for that iLivid crap on your computer!
> http://rghost.net/36458781

Click to collapse



THanks for this!


----------



## headers.chennai (Nov 25, 2012)

Can someone guide as to how to root this phone


----------



## khankll (Dec 14, 2012)

fridayda13 said:


> I don't know how to install this. I tried many ways, but none seems to work.
> 
> When I try to install, I get "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware",
> although I point to the .inf file that was in the archive.
> ...

Click to collapse



same issue here ..
i m using sg3 clone with mt6575


----------



## detartrated (Jan 20, 2013)

sparkyuiop said:


> Here is another link if you don't want to sign up for that iLivid crap on your computer!
> http://rghost.net/36458781

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link! The drivers worked!  I now got ADB interface on an iView 792-TPC tablet ...although for some reason it shows up as a "Samsung Android Phone"


----------



## mripfreely (Jan 26, 2013)

khankll said:


> same issue here ..
> i m using sg3 clone with mt6575

Click to collapse



Its because the driver is for 32 bit version but I am guessing you are using a 64 bit version Windows.


----------



## tresf (Jan 27, 2013)

mripfreely said:


> Its because the driver is for 32 bit version but I am guessing you are using a 64 bit version Windows.

Click to collapse



I wanted to chime in here, this driver worked great for Meizu MX dual-core Chinese phone plugged into Windows 7 64-bit.

Unfortunately, the link provided required registration, so I googled "usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_v821.rar" and found a different mirror.

Thanks!  Next is rooting and fixing this spell-check bug. 

-Tres


----------



## kolgujev (Feb 7, 2013)

i'm having the same issue..i extracted the drivers to a folder then went on choosing it in the list but then i get error cannot install because couldn't find necessary software...is this a windows xp issue?


----------



## bulukaki (Feb 18, 2013)

*finally I found out what kind of phone I have*

thanks for the link! I've just downloaded it through 4shared and it's still installing now... finally I found out what kind of phone I had... I guess I can proceed and tinker with the phone to look for the trouble that causes all my apps in my sd card to go poof right after reboot.. it's been 5 days of torture.. I'm a little relieved now..


----------



## YTN3rd (Mar 5, 2013)

Just letting you know (and for google spiders to hopefully find this post!) that the driver mentioned on the first page worked perfectly for the Kogan Agora Android phone. That is model number KHPHN05ANDA and was coming up as "MT65xx Android Phone" in device manager. Installed drivers and it worked fine on Win8 x64. 

Thanks again!


----------



## atanu.chakrabarty (Mar 16, 2013)

*Drivers not installing*

I've download the "usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_v821" file, but I don't know how to proceed so that the drivers can be installed sucessfully.
I'm pretty new to all this. Somebody please help!!!


----------



## insane_artist (Mar 17, 2013)

atanu.chakrabarty said:


> I've download the "usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_v821" file, but I don't know how to proceed so that the drivers can be installed sucessfully.
> I'm pretty new to all this. Somebody please help!!!

Click to collapse



Me too!! After extracting the rar file i got this!! I see no installer!! How can i install this?


----------



## damian5000 (Mar 17, 2013)

insane_artist said:


> Me too!! After extracting the rar file i got this!! I see no installer!! How can i install this?

Click to collapse



Guys... If you have MTK657x or older, just use these standard ADB drivers from pda-net... 

http://gizbeat.com/1273/pdanet-adb-auto-driver-for-windows/

Cheers.


----------



## insane_artist (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Damian5000!! It worked nicely!!


----------



## Mea68 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Zophone usb driver*

Hello all! I am EXTREMELY new here and in need of a lot of zophone help! I recently bought a zophone from androidforcheap and from what I have seen, it is a really awesome phone. But once the battery ran down, it would not charge. I have been trying to download a driver for it hoping it would help, but I can't even seem to correctly download and open that:crying:! I would honestly and truly appreciate any help and/ or advice given to me. Many thanx, Mea.


----------



## Mea68 (Mar 21, 2013)

insane_artist said:


> Me too!! After extracting the rar file i got this!! I see no installer!! How can i install this?

Click to collapse



Same issue I am having, has anyone figured it out? I have trying to download it to Windows Vista.

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




insane_artist said:


> Me too!! After extracting the rar file i got this!! I see no installer!! How can i install this?

Click to collapse



It isn't working for me


----------



## Khristcher (May 18, 2013)

Thankyou! Work perfectly on Star S7589 Android 4.2.1 Phone in a Windows XP SP3.


----------



## damole (Jun 3, 2013)

*i-mobile IQX*

I have an i-Mobile IQ X, only released a week ago in Thailand.  I've tried to install the drivers from here, the Google USB drivers from the SDK directory and from another forum and each time I get the message, 'Windows could not find driver software for your device'.

I did manage to get drivers installed and the device to show in device manager using PDANet but then the device didn't show using the  'adb devices' command.

I'm using Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit.

--damole


----------



## damole (Jun 4, 2013)

I did get the driver installed using adb driver installer from another thread on XDA.  I also found the Facebook page for i-mobile with a link to download the USB drivers directly from mediatek.  So after getting the driver installed and the device correctly showing up in device manager I then updated the driver using those from mediatek.

Either way the command 'adb devices' still shows no devices.

--damole


----------



## patchin (Jul 12, 2011)

Plugged in my android and put unto debug mode and my windows XP cannot find the device driver for MT65XX. 
I tried many places in the internet and still cannot find the device drivers for MT65XX. Seniors...please HELP!.....


----------



## Peteragent5 (Jun 9, 2013)

How to install:


Extract
Open Device manager (Run -> devmgmt.msc)
Plug in phone
Right click the driver to update
Browse and locate your extracted folder (usb_driver)
It should install

Cheers. It worked for me


----------



## krmayo (Jun 14, 2013)

*Help removing hacked iOS6 from android 4.2.0 phone*

Purchased from china and it has a really terrible hack version of iOS6.  I found a way to boot into factory mode and gleaned the following info.

I don't have USB drivers for it either.  Anyone come across a similar situation and have a solution?

Under the version option from factory mode I get the following info;

BB Chip: MT6577
MS Board: mobitech77_m01_ics2
IMEI1: not posting this
IMEI2: not posting this
Modem Ver.: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V14 2012/09/22
Bar Code: not posting
Build Time: Mon Mar 25 15:16:18 CST 2013
UBoot Ver: 2010.06
Kernal Ver: 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.2 (gcc) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Mar 25 15:11:38 CST 2013
Android Ver: 4.2.0
SW Ver: ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.18
Custom Build Verno: 1364195513

Thanks!

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------

I've somehow found a way into Android recovery mode but without an image to burn to replace the factory settings it still does me no good.

Thanks,


----------



## buythismobile (Jul 19, 2013)

*How to get this driver ?*

Hello,

Sorry but I cannot find the file to download ?

Any direct link ?

Thank you.


----------



## damole (Jul 23, 2013)

buythismobile said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry but I cannot find the file to download ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The driver from the Mediatek site.

http://online.mediatek.com/Public Documents/MTK_Android_USB_Driver.zip

Even though I have the driver installed adb still won't recognize the phone. (i-mobile IQX)

--damole


----------



## buythismobile (Jul 28, 2013)

*Star mobile Knight - i-mobile IQX - i mobile IQ9 - Rooted ?*

Hello,

Somebody has managed to root i-mobile iqx or starmobile knight ?

Thank you.


----------



## thx4up (Aug 9, 2013)

This Driver works fine with

No.1 S5 Mobile Phone.

Thx


----------



## mobile lover (Oct 19, 2013)

*How to Install Your Android Phone USB Driver*

Download and extract Zip file to Desktop  Download
Plugin phone to Computer
When ask for driver
Select extracted folder and press Next.

DOWNLOAD ZIP

working and tested by me:good:


----------



## chunmun07 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rooting the Phone*

Hi guys I am using Lava Iris N400, Android ICS 4.0.4, guys I am unable to Root the phone as the  driver is not being installed properly. This is happening with me from last 3 months now i am tired of making my phone rooted successfuly perhaps i need to increase my internal memory. Also If any one knows how to increase the internal memory of the phone then also please tell me the same.
If there is any one who has used this phone . then do contact me on the id - [email protected] and contact No- 8765167823 it's (INDIA). So I will be Waiting for the success response.


----------



## redmcrmy (Mar 19, 2014)

*ALPS MT6517 USB Installation*

Hi, I have an iPhone 5 clone which I cannot connect to my pc. (Win 7 64/32 bit) When I plugged it in, it detects as "Unknown Device" in USB controllers category in Device Manager. I've tried a bunch of MTK 65xx drivers, ADB drivers, Install from disk (.inf file), even tried Pda.Net but still can't install the usb drivers.

I've also tried to power it off then press Volume + then plugged it. (SD card removed, battery cannot remove because it's soldered) It detects as MTK USB Port but it never detects as MTK 65xx Preloader as to what I've searched.

I am so frustrated and I really really want to connect this to my pc so I can start flashing on it. 
I hope you can help me with this guys..

model:                 MT6517 
board:                  sanstar15_2006_p5_gb2
manufacturer:       ALPS
CPU:                   ARM Cortex-A9
RAM:                   233 MB
hardware:             MT6575
Android Version:   4.1.2 (but I can tell it's Gingerbread)
Kernel Arch:         armv71
Kernel Version:     2.6.35.7


----------



## gemer45a (May 2, 2014)

numer said:


> http://www.4shared.com/get/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html
> 
> not to late.

Click to collapse



Don't know Mate but it doesn't work for me, I've tried many drivers and I'm getting fed up.


----------



## bjpafa (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi. You may find tutorials like seniormember Kumar Abishek in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421.
You may search for MTK phone preload drivers. Mobileoncletools are for MTK devices. Some brands like Xiaomi, HTC, Oppo, have root procedures included.
Many of the drivers are not accepted by W7/W8.1 but the phone becomes detectable. If you want to root, Vroot .apk succeeded where others failed. Congrats


----------



## Grnchar (Dec 28, 2014)

Hellp, i need download link for mt6575 preloader drivers
for alcatel ot s pop 4030 
on windows 8.1


----------



## ngzek (Nov 29, 2017)

hi friends can i have qsmart mt95xx rom here? thank you


----------

